# تعالوا شوفوا احدث طرق التخسيس ؟!!!!!



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

احدث طرق التخسيس 










مين عايز يخس

يارب يكون عجبكم اسلوبنا فى التخسيس

هههههههههههههههههههه






م
ن
ق
و
ل


​


----------



## red_pansy (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب الهىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى يحبسوووووووك قريب *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب الهىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى يحبسوووووووك قريب *
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​




هو حد قال ليكى انى عايز اخس 

وبعدين لو حبسونى دا انا اختفى يا بنتى ولما اختفى انا مين يفقع مرارتكم هنا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرسي على المشاركة يا بانسي

الرب يبارك اعماليك

​


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اهين شي هههههههه
ميرسي الك اخي


----------



## Ferrari (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> اهين شي هههههههه
> ميرسي الك اخي



هههههههههههههههههه

مرسي ليكى على مروريك

الرب يبارك خدمتك

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه
بس ممكن الراجل يموت 
مرسىىىىىى على الصوره ​


----------



## Ferrari (17 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> بس ممكن الراجل يموت
> مرسىىىىىى على الصوره ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرسي يا kokoman على مرورك الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

​


----------



## جيلان (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*مش عارفة الصورة مظهرتش*


----------



## Ferrari (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مش عارفة الصورة مظهرتش*



اخت جلان الصورة ظهرة عندى 

هو ممكن يكون تحميل الصورة بيغيب عند حضرتك 

او ممكن عشان مش ظهرة تعملى كا الاتى 

دوسي كلك يمين على الصورة اللى مش بتفتح معاكى واختارى كلمة show picture من الإيقونة

اللى هاتظهر واتمنا تظهر معاكى. 

وعشان خاطريك انا حملت الصورة تانى 







ومرسي على مروريك 

الرب يوفقيك


​


----------



## red_pansy (18 سبتمبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> هو حد قال ليكى انى عايز اخس ​
> 
> وبعدين لو حبسونى دا انا اختفى يا بنتى ولما اختفى انا مين يفقع مرارتكم هنا​
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طب ما انا عايزاك تختفى عشان نرتااااااااااح :t30:

لا اطمن ياخويا مفيش مرارة اصلا عشان تفقعها اتفقعت من زمان :hlp:


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> احدث طرق التخسيس
> 
> 
> 
> ...









ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل فراري


----------



## جيلان (18 سبتمبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> اخت جلان الصورة ظهرة عندى
> 
> هو ممكن يكون تحميل الصورة بيغيب عند حضرتك
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه
وصلت بحمد الله 30:
ميرسى يا باشا على التحميل لتانى مرة:smil12:*


----------



## Ferrari (19 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طب ما انا عايزاك تختفى عشان نرتااااااااااح :t30:
> 
> لا اطمن ياخويا مفيش مرارة اصلا عشان تفقعها اتفقعت من زمان :hlp:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طب عيزانى اختفى بقى ليه طالما مفيش عندك مرارة تتفقع:t30:

ياسلام ياما انا نفسي اشوف اللى فقع مرارتك دة عشان اشكره:yahoo:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه عشان انتى تفقعى مرارتة قارة بحالها:smil8:

​


----------



## Ferrari (19 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميل فراري




شكراً كليم على مرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك

​


----------



## Ferrari (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> وصلت بحمد الله 30:
> ميرسى يا باشا على التحميل لتانى مرة:smil12:*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى تأمرى يا فندم

ومرسي على المرور لتانى مرة برضو

ههههههههههههههه

الرب يباركًك

​


----------



## red_pansy (22 سبتمبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> طب عيزانى اختفى بقى ليه طالما مفيش عندك مرارة تتفقع:t30:​
> ...


 
*:smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8:*​ 
*تشكرة فى عينك اهىء مكنش العمش قصدى العشم :a4:*​ 
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لو سمحت انا فاقعة مرارة قارتين :t30::t30:*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*وماله *
*بس ابقي جربها انت الاول بقي *
*وقولنا النتيجه*
*عشان الباقي يبقي يجربها*​


----------



## Ferrari (22 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *:smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8: :smil8:*​
> *تشكرة فى عينك اهىء مكنش العمش قصدى العشم :a4:*​
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لو سمحت انا فاقعة مرارة قارتين :t30::t30:*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش بقولك مفترية فقعتى مرارات قارتين بحالهم

هههههههههههههههههههههههه شكراً على التعليق

​


----------



## Ferrari (22 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *وماله *
> *بس ابقي جربها انت الاول بقي *
> *وقولنا النتيجه*
> *عشان الباقي يبقي يجربها*​



ههههههههههههههههههه

نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مينفعش اجرب انا 

لانى تمام ولا عايز اذيد ولا عايز اخس انما انا جبت الموضوع دة

عشان الناس كلها تستفيد منه وتبقى رشيقة

وبعدين النتيجة مضمونة ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرسي على مروريك الجميل

نورتى الموضوع 

​


----------

